# ALLI - Heard of it Yet



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Sounds like a blessing and at least FDA approved (whatever that means). Doctors must know it works because they are PO'ed that it is to be OTC. It binds enzymes released into the intestine that regulate food fat metabolism. Therefore you excrete larger amnounts of fats in feces. This may help on many fronts, constipation, colesterol, and weight loss. No wonder Doctors are upset - their cash cows may be being attacked.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=62807

www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/orlistat_otc/index.htm


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

If it is like Xenacal (which is what it claims), I won't be using it! I tried Xenacal and I found that even with a low fat diet, there were alot of side effects, the nastiest being the orange grease emmanating from my body. If you have to reduce the fat in your diet that much to avoid the side effects, then why not just change your diet and skip the pill? JMO


----------



## Nevada

4Hmomwyo said:


> If it is like Xenacal (which is what it claims), I won't be using it! I tried Xenacal and I found that even with a low fat diet, there were alot of side effects, the nastiest being the orange grease emmanating from my body. If you have to reduce the fat in your diet that much to avoid the side effects, then why not just change your diet and skip the pill? JMO


I use Xenical to allow me to eat all the fun greasy things I want at buffets. Without Xenical it's easy to gain weight in Las Vegas. I never leave home without it.

Since Xenical is only available by subscription I order it from overseas, but it's expensive (just over $100/month).

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/weight-loss/xenical.html

For those serious about losing weight, the combination of Xenical and Meridia is a sure-fire way to shed pounds fast. While Meridia is expensive ($4 to $5 each) there is a generic for Meridia called Obestat (only available overseas) that lowers the cost of Meridia to near $1 each.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/weight-loss/obestat.html

Anyway, as for the side effects of Xenical, they include gas, urgent bowel movements, and "the orange grease emanating from the body" mentioned in the previous post. Xenical users affectionately refer to the oily stool as the 'orange revenge'. However, those side effects are much less severe after 3 to 4 weeks of use. The symptoms of taking Xenical would be somewhat similar to taking a few tablespoons of mineral oil with each meal.

Xenical is not a systemic drug, in that it stays in the digestive tract. The way Xenical works is to deactivate enzymes that break down dietary fats. Without those enzymes, dietary fat can't be absorbed by the body. Since some necessary vitamins are found in dietary fats, it's recommended that Xenical users take a multi-vitimin & mineral supplement each day.

Alli is exactly the same drug as Xenical (Orlistat). The only difference is in strength, where Xenical is 120 mg while Alli is 60 mg. Also, Roche manufactures Xenical while GlaxoSmithKline manufactures Alli. Alli will cost about $50/month, which is about half the cost of Xenical. Alli will be available June 13 at drug stores and supermarkets everywhere.

I'm looking forward to Alli being available.


----------



## Nevada

Alli alert!

Alli wall be available tomorrow, Wednesday the 13th of June. It will be available over-the-counter at drug stores & supermarkets everywhere. Expect to pay about $50 for a month's supply.

******

Update 6/13

Local stores don't have it in stock yet. I visited several this morning. I heard estimates from 1 to 3 days.

******

Updated 6/14

Got it at Safeway. Now I eat with impunity!


----------



## QuiltingLady2

OK. I want to know who is using Alli. Are you happy? Is the bathroom siren ugently calling you....and calling you...and calling you? 

Fill me in. I'm tempted. 

Not committed. But, tempted.


----------



## Nevada

QuiltingLady2 said:


> OK. I want to know who is using Alli. Are you happy? Is the bathroom siren ugently calling you....and calling you...and calling you?
> 
> Fill me in. I'm tempted.
> 
> Not committed. But, tempted.


You'll have urgent bowel movements and gas for 3 or 4 weeks, but the symptoms are much less severe after that. Evidently the bowel becomes more accustomed to having oil in it. After that, the symptoms would be similar to taking mineral oil with your meals.

Of course, the lower the fat in the meals you eat the less severe the symptoms will be, and if you eat a nearly nonfat meal you don't need to take Alli at all.

For the time being I'm taking two with each meal to give the same dosage as Xenical. Eventually I'll try just one.


----------



## Jyllie63

QuiltingLady2 said:


> OK. I want to know who is using Alli. Are you happy? Is the bathroom siren ugently calling you....and calling you...and calling you?
> 
> Fill me in. I'm tempted.
> 
> Not committed. But, tempted.


Me too! I'd love to hear more. I almost bought this in Target yesterday and figured I'd better find out more about it first.


----------



## susieM

The supermarkets will be needing to do a special offer...but one pack of Alli, get one pack on Depends at half price.


----------



## Jyllie63

susieM said:


> The supermarkets will be needing to do a special offer...but one pack of Alli, get one pack on Depends at half price.


 :rotfl: I better start signing up for those free samples at Walmart. I usually just ignore that category of free samples LOL.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

susieM said:


> The supermarkets will be needing to do a special offer...but one pack of Alli, get one pack on Depends at half price.



lol I can just imagine the mess at department stores as people are waiting desperatly in line for the next free stall. :help:


----------



## Jyllie63

Okay....ignoring the side affects for a minute...Does it help you lose weight without exercising or altering your diet? Working around our mini-farm, I feel like I get good exercise so I don't want to add more if I don't have to.


----------



## Nevada

Jyllie63 said:


> Okay....ignoring the side affects for a minute...Does it help you lose weight without exercising or altering your diet? Working around our mini-farm, I feel like I get good exercise so I don't want to add more if I don't have to.


Yes, it's very effective for weight loss. It makes every meal a low fat meal, even if it's a prime rib dinner, greasy hamburgers, or pizza.

My daughter lost 50 pounds in about two months taking Xenical (double strength Alli) and Meridia (an appetite suppressant). The Meridia helped her cut down on portions, and what little she did eat was low fat due to the Xenical.


----------



## Jyllie63

:clap: Well, since I work for a school and I have the summer off, this might be a good time to try it since I'll be close to a bathroom all the time. I think I'll :walk: to Target and get some. It was around $50. Anyone know if there are coupon's out there for it?


----------



## glidergurl03

How "urgent" are we talking about? Are we talking right-now-this-minute-or-I'll-need-matinence-to-clean-up urgent? Or uh-oh-I-need-a-potty-break-but-can-wait-for-someone-to-get-here urgent? I'm a cashier @ wal-mart, so I get a discount (yay!) but can't take something that would have me have to not be able to wait for the CSM to get a chance to relieve me. I get a break about every 2 hours...how soon does it work after eating?


----------



## Jyllie63

So....has anyone tried this yet? I almost bought it at Wal-mart today but chickened out LOL


----------



## fostermomma

I bought it and DH and I are starting it on Monday.


----------



## Jyllie63

fostermomma said:


> I bought it and DH and I are starting it on Monday.


Will you please let me know what you think of it after a few days of using it?


----------



## fostermomma

Yes I sure will.


----------



## MariaAZ

Does Alli interfere with absorbtion of the fat soluble vitamins (A,D,E,K)?


----------



## tinda

Canadian ads say to keep change of clothes with you. I guess it can be quite explosive!!


----------



## wr

I just read an article and it also mentioned a change of clothes because the reaction being a right now, this very second sort of thing, not in a minute or a second or I'm on my way. The article I read said that you must take vitamins because it very much interferes with A, D, E & K.


----------



## fostermomma

Well because of the explosive warning my dh is not trying it yet. I started it yesterday and ate like normal including a quarter pounder with cheese and french fries. I had no side effects at all. I wonder if it is because I just started taking it no build up in the body yet. Today I am starting a low fat low carb diet as well. I will keep you updated.


----------



## fostermomma

Day two is complete and I have had no side effects yet.


----------



## Jyllie63

That's great!  . You're tempting me to try it


----------



## fostermomma

Days three and four are complete. Day three I really stuck to the low fat diet and had no side effects. Today I blew the diet totally eating Long John Silvers for dinner.
Needless to say I ate more fat in that one meal than I had since I started on the Alli.
I did have soft bm but not explosive and with warning. So at least so far for me I am very pleased. I will check my weight when it has been a week.


----------



## fostermomma

Towmorrow will be my first time on the scale since starting Alli. I have had no more side effects. I have noticed that the more fat I eat the softer my bm is. I think so far so good. I have not stuck to my diet yet I wanted to see what the alli would do. Starting next week I will be down to business and starting an exercise routine.


----------



## fostermomma

I am so excited I lost4.5 pounds this week without much effort. I have had little or no side effects. This next week I am going to start daily exercise walking and eventually building up to more I am also going to really crack down on the diet. Dh is starting towmorrow. He is still a little nervous because of the possible bathroom issues. His job is such that he doesn't always have one available.


----------



## Jyllie63

:dance: That's wonderful! I'm definitely going to try it now


----------



## Ohiogal

What about maintaining after weight loss? You'd have to go off this stuff...it is not healthy to prevent your body from absorbing vitamins and minerals. What are the long term side effects to the GI tract?


----------



## titansrunfarm

Ok, you have encouraged me, I am the heaviest I've ever been in my life, 166lb. I bought Alli at the Target yesterday and plan on starting it next week when I have a few days off. Will let you know how goes.


----------



## fostermomma

Week two and 4 more lbs gone. I stuck to the diet more and increased activity. Still no side effects.


----------



## Gercarson

fostermomma said:


> Week two and 4 more lbs gone. I stuck to the diet more and increased activity. Still no side effects.


Would you have lost the weight had you just "stuck to the diet"? I think so.


----------



## fostermomma

Yes I probably would have lost weight without the product. However I do think I lost more weight than I would have on my own. I have never before lost that much weight in a week. I do not think that diet drugs are the whole answer to weight loss I do believe it helps some people. I am not just taking the pills and eating whatever I want. I am eating a good balanced diet I am taking a multi vit. and have started to increase my exercise.


----------



## Jyllie63

Hi Fostermomma

Just checking to see if you've lost anymore weight?


----------



## fostermomma

I lost another two pounds. However I was sick with the Sinus infection. So I did not take Alli or exercise. Feeling better now going to start again towmorrow.


----------



## Jyllie63

Hey...2lbs is great no matter how it comes off! Although I know how bad those sinus infections can be...hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## titansrunfarm

Started 10 days ago, have lost 4lb, no treatment side effects so far. Also it has been terribly hot here so I haven't been riding much.


----------



## RockyGlen

I bought some today and will start tomorrow. 

Nevada, if it is just half the dose of the prescription, is there a reason not to just take two of them?

I have been steadily losing 2 pounds per week, but keeping to a 1000 calorie diet - strictly with NO cheating - is tiresome and takes the fun out of life. I'm hoping this will jump start it so I can lost this last 25 pounds.


----------



## Jyllie63

I finally have the extra money to buy ALLI....is everyone still doing good with it?


----------



## sisterpine

A co-worker and I are going to start ALLI on sept first, we will also walk during our lunch hour since our jobs are sedintary (dont get much excersize counseling folks LOL) my brain gets a daily work out but my body just sits there and gets fatter! I am pretty excited about this. sis


----------



## MOJILL

sisterpine said:


> A co-worker and I are going to start ALLI on sept first, we will also walk during our lunch hour since our jobs are sedintary (dont get much excersize counseling folks LOL) my brain gets a daily work out but my body just sits there and gets fatter! I am pretty excited about this. sis


Be careful sisterpine. If you're anything like me - putting off a diet that you've decided to try by even a week or two can add a lot of weight on. My brain tells me "well you'll be loosing TONS soon" so I'm not as careful those days leading up to a diet. Then - by the time I'm dieting - I actually have to first lose the weight I'd gained since deciding to go on the diet .....LOL

Any reason you can't start the diet tomorrow?


----------



## fostermomma

I am still chugging alon with a1-2 lbs weight loss per week.


----------



## sisterpine

MoJill- Cant start tomorrow cause I must first finish this round of weight causing steroids the doc has me on and my co dieter work friend is on vacation for a week. I have not really ever tried to lose weight except once with jenny craig and that worked well the weight even stayed off for a few years and i exercised more when my weight was down. So I have docs approval to start on Sept one and i will most likely lose a bit before then just cause i am practicing the low fat idea! sis


----------



## MOJILL

sisterpine said:


> MoJill- Cant start tomorrow cause I must first finish this round of weight causing steroids the doc has me on and my co dieter work friend is on vacation for a week. I have not really ever tried to lose weight except once with jenny craig and that worked well the weight even stayed off for a few years and i exercised more when my weight was down. So I have docs approval to start on Sept one and i will most likely lose a bit before then just cause i am practicing the low fat idea! sis


 :clap: 

Makes sense!  Good luck....and keep us posted on how the Alli works.


----------



## sisterpine

please, if we are good, could we have another update from the ALLI users? Any horrid side effects yet....and if so what are you doing to handle them ....eating less fat? lol


----------



## RockyGlen

I started ALLI 9 days ago. I had lost 5 pounds (1000 calorie diet and a two mile walk each day - same as before when I was losing a pound a week). However, today I gained 9 pounds! Yes....9 pounds, and my ankles (actually the whole body!) are horribly swollen. I'm thinking it has something to do with all the chemical I am using to strip my kitchen cabinets????


----------



## HomesteadBaker

RockyGlen said:


> I started ALLI 9 days ago. I had lost 5 pounds (1000 calorie diet and a two mile walk each day - same as before when I was losing a pound a week). However, today I gained 9 pounds! Yes....9 pounds, and my ankles (actually the whole body!) are horribly swollen. I'm thinking it has something to do with all the chemical I am using to strip my kitchen cabinets????


Unless you are eating or bathing in those chemicals, I don't think you would have a reaction like that! 

Sorry for the personal question, but are you urinating as much (or more) than before? Swollen ankles almost always indicates fluid retention. Are there any listed side effects to the ALLI? Sorry, but I think I would stop using the ALLI and see if your body goes back to "normal", or better yet, call your doctor and ask what you should do.

Kitty


----------



## RockyGlen

The only change I can think of is that I was so busy I was not drinking as much. There is nothing in the ALLI literature about retaining water as a complication. I am still slightly swollen, but only 4 pounds worth. I am not working on the cabinets today, if that does not help, I will not take the ALLI tomorrow.


----------



## fostermomma

I still have had no negative side effects.


----------



## daytrader

While I have No over weight problem. I do watch weight loss alot.

My wife is a pluss size. We have been able to see her loose 27 pounds in one month with no drugs. Just vitamins, minerals a decent truck stop diet and working out.

That is right that nast word fat people love to say will not work. The one sure fire free thing that works. EVEN Your wander drug Alli says work out.

With out working out and managing your diet. NO PILL will work. That simple. Not going to work out. Do not waste the time or money on ANY pills.

No the term work out. Dosn't mean go lift weights for 2 hours a day. When you are puffy. Work out means MANAGEING YOUR DIET. That is a work out. Also make your self strain other then on the toilet bowl. Maybe walking. Puffy folks hate to walk. Running is out of the question. Lets try walking. Boy walking dosn't that sound like fun. NOT. Who can just "walk"? Just to diet. IT WILL NOT WORK. You need to DO SOMETHING. Have a reason for the walking.

Humm, maybe post office. Is it in the walking range? Reaaly is it? I mean under a mile or two. Walking a mile sounds like a lot to a puffy person. IT IS NOT FAR. Nice thing about a simple stroll tot he post office a few blocks or a mile or two away. You can sit down. Take a break or what ever.

Heck maybe heat is a problem. Lets go to wal mart or the mall. Find the furthest parking spot you can find. Heck park in a differant stores parking lot. Wal Into the store. EAT lunch (a nice simple lunch. Order exactly what you want to eat. You can eat anything you want. Only half of it will go into the trash can). Then go spend an hour maybe more looking at stuff. If in a nice sized mall skip the escalator and take the stairs.

FOLKS it is this easy. QUIT eatting SO MUCH. Stop it quit its NASTY! Just because a burger is the size it is dosn't mean you have to finish it. YOU ARE A GROWN ADULT. You do not have to finish your meal. You SHOULD NOT finish your meal.

ALSO, HAVE YOUR THYROID CHECKED! If you eat like a bird and bust your but every day but still look like chabackas sister. GO GET YOUR THYROID CHECKED.

Dietary nutrianalis are great, BUT will not work for most puffy folks. If you have the ability to meet with one try it. It will not work for you. NO ONE CAN SOLVE THIS PROBLEM BUT YOU! UNLESS it is a "real" medical problem.

If you are cleaning your plate off. You are not dieting. It also is not how much or what you eat. Many folks think this way. I have seen VEGATARIANS gain massive weight. Just because you are eatting carrots. Dosn't mean you can eat all you want.

Diet and work out. That simple. No pill can do it. Many mess up on a diet because they try to CHANGE their meals. No, there is not reason for that. Just eat the same exact food you do now. Just start TROWING away about 30% with a goal to throw away 50%. When you want some cake. EAT SOME CAKE. Some cake, not the slice of cake.

Exercise needs to be involved. It has to be. You have to work it in. You really just can not do it. Hate the entire exersise thing. Reward your self. WALK TO A GREAT MEAL. Heck take a freind. Lunch is comming up. You are not exersising. Your walking to go get food. Get a good walk on. Get what your taste buds need. ONLY EAT HALF of the meal. You will not be hungry. I am telling you I know for a fact. You may WANT to eat the rest, but you will not be hungry. Just send it on its way and let the maggots eat it in the land fill.

Also, do not play mind games with your self. Just becuase you want some chips and dip. Dosn't mean you are hungry. When you are hungry your belly will HURT! You want chips and dip. Thats cool. eat some. SOME. Get a hand full of chips. Leave the bag in the chip storage place. Dip and enjoy.

Now, on scarfing. IT IS AN ADDICTION. No differant then being a Meth head or a coke addict. You are hooked and food is your drug. You got to beat the addiction.The problem there is so much out there and available for cheap.

Well your an addict. I am the same way. I got to eat. Some times because I just like to let loose and relax and next thing you know a bag of chips is gone. I didn't mean to eat the entire bag, I just did it.

Well GET RID of the dope. Stock up on stuff you can chow down on. Snake foods.

Unsalted nuts. Boy dosn't that sound good. yuck. DO IT. Great snack. POP CORN. UNBUTTERED or very light butter. Heck make a bowl of very light buttered pop corn. But make it. Not in the microwave. Make it on the stove. That way you have to do some physical activity (work out).

The best thing you can do. Start slow. Very slow but big. WALK and throw away food with every meal. NOW, do not load up knowing you are going to throw food away.

ALSO FAST FOOD IS NOT CUT OFF. COMBO MEALS ARE. Figure out what you want. Some frys or a sandwitch. YOU DO NOT NEED BOTH. If you really have a feel that frys are needed and a cheese burger. Then get them off the dollar menu. Eat half of each and THROW the rest away.

I know folks will say this sound wastfull. Its not. Your return on investment is great!

You also have to want to loose weight. If you do not want to do it. YOU CAN NOT DO IT. Very simple. There is no magic pill.


----------



## sisterpine

Sooo I am thinking we need something in here besides the admonishments of a skinny person LOL. Actually just wanted to note that I started my ALLI on Sept first just as promised. Only been a day but nothing weird yet. sis


----------



## titansrunfarm

daytrader, 
Ok I have to say it...
27lb loss in a month is useless, it will come back just as fast when the person goes back to the old habit. Eating 50% of a bad, unbalanced diet is still a bad, unbalanced diet. Throwing away half of what you paid for is definatley wasteful and absolutely not what a homesteader is striving for. Exercise? You'd be surprised at how many "puffy people", as you call us, can outrun you. Really, your words did not encourage, just demoralize.

5th week on Alli: 11lb gone. No treatment effects


----------



## daytrader

See you did as many FAT folks would do. You seek to attack. The term puffy. Is just that a simple way of saying large.

27 pounds in a month. MUCHO WEIGHT LOSS.

.5-1 pound a day is what the military looks for to take it off you. If you can not do it in DIET and extreme (2 hours a day) exercise you are put out if you are in the "fat club".

How is my wifes diet bad? Her diet is as good as it gets. She was a vegataian AND GAINED WEIGHT doing it. Her diet may not fit into you dream of 2500 calories a day, but good luck with that. MANY BODY builders like to TRY and get 3k, 5k is more their goal, but works out to about 3k a day.

You need to EAT rite, exersise, and work on you diet. YOU SHOULD NOT LIVE BY YOUR DIET. Do not let our diet control you. You control, your diet.

Just to note. The wife is eatting much more now on ALLI. NO TREETMENT SIDE EFFECTS.

PUFFY, was not used as a term to make ANYONE feel bad. Just fat lard bucket sounder much worse. I would hate to call ANYONE FAT. Some are just "Puffy".


----------



## titansrunfarm

daytrader said:


> See you did as many FAT folks would do. You seek to attack. The term puffy. Is just that a simple way of saying large.
> 
> 27 pounds in a month. MUCHO WEIGHT LOSS.
> 
> .5-1 pound a day is what the military looks for to take it off you. If you can not do it in DIET and extreme (2 hours a day) exercise you are put out if you are in the "fat club".
> 
> How is my wifes diet bad? Her diet is as good as it gets. She was a vegataian AND GAINED WEIGHT doing it. Her diet may not fit into you dream of 2500 calories a day, but good luck with that. MANY BODY builders like to TRY and get 3k, 5k is more their goal, but works out to about 3k a day.
> 
> You need to EAT rite, exersise, and work on you diet. YOU SHOULD NOT LIVE BY YOUR DIET. Do not let our diet control you. You control, your diet.
> 
> Just to note. The wife is eatting much more now on ALLI. NO TREETMENT SIDE EFFECTS.
> 
> PUFFY, was not used as a term to make ANYONE feel bad. Just fat lard bucket sounder much worse. I would hate to call ANYONE FAT. Some are just "Puffy".


You sure have an ugly attitude. As I said, no encouragement from you just demoralization, doesn't help anyone.


----------



## sisterpine

Well I for one shall continue on my journey, and continue to encourage others as well. Weight loss is a struggle for many many people. Some seem able to lose the weight quickly and others slowly. For those of you who feel you are the fattest person in the world I would suggest some time spent watching the shows about weight loss on the discovery channels- they sure made me feel thinner! I went to bed last night pretty down cause I (stupidly) weighed myself at bed time and i was up two pounds....in the morning when i (stupidly LOL) weighed myself I was 8 ounces lower than when I began the ALLi on friday...tiny bit but I am doing the skinny woman dance anyway! sis


----------



## HomesteadBaker

sisterpine said:


> Well I for one shall continue on my journey, and continue to encourage others as well. Weight loss is a struggle for many many people. Some seem able to lose the weight quickly and others slowly. For those of you who feel you are the fattest person in the world I would suggest some time spent watching the shows about weight loss on the discovery channels- they sure made me feel thinner! I went to bed last night pretty down cause I (stupidly) weighed myself at bed time and i was up two pounds....in the morning when i (stupidly LOL) weighed myself I was 8 ounces lower than when I began the ALLi on friday...tiny bit but I am doing the skinny woman dance anyway! sis


Oh no!! Never weigh yourself at night! Too scarey!!! LOL

Good luck on your journey! Seems like it is awful quiet in here lately... but I am still :walk: on my journey. 

Kitty


----------



## RockyGlen

We are on our way to town to buy a treadmill. I quit the ALLI after the I swelled up so bad. Finally got hold of the doctor and he said it was not the ALLI, so I will start back on it tomorrow.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

RockyGlen said:


> We are on our way to town to buy a treadmill. I quit the ALLI after the I swelled up so bad. Finally got hold of the doctor and he said it was not the ALLI, so I will start back on it tomorrow.


  So what caused it???  Sorry, just curious.

Kitty


----------



## sisterpine

Glad to find out we can reactivate this thread in a positive way! Also glad it was not the ALLI that caused the swelling up of rocky glen . Today is day 6 for me on ALLI and even though i promised not to weigh myself but once per week (i must be a self liar?) got weighed this morning and am down a good solid 2 pounds in six days. Mind you the only thing I have been able to change so far is adding the ALLI. Am working on the meal thing with DH who does the shopping and cooking as well as the exercise (lunch walking to begin next monday) so hopefully this little bit of progress will continue. So far no ill effects for me either. I thought with what seems all the high fat food I eat that i would surely explode one day at work but so far not.  sis


----------



## RockyGlen

It was a reaction to an asthma medicine. I had taken it in the past with no problems, but they had evidently adjusted the formula since then.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

RockyGlen said:


> It was a reaction to an asthma medicine. I had taken it in the past with no problems, but they had evidently adjusted the formula since then.


Yikes!! So glad you got it figured out. 

Kitty


----------



## HomesteadBaker

sisterpine said:


> Glad to find out we can reactivate this thread in a positive way! Also glad it was not the ALLI that caused the swelling up of rocky glen . Today is day 6 for me on ALLI and even though i promised not to weigh myself but once per week (i must be a self liar?) got weighed this morning and am down a good solid 2 pounds in six days. Mind you the only thing I have been able to change so far is adding the ALLI. Am working on the meal thing with DH who does the shopping and cooking as well as the exercise (lunch walking to begin next monday) so hopefully this little bit of progress will continue. So far no ill effects for me either. I thought with what seems all the high fat food I eat that i would surely explode one day at work but so far not.  sis


I don't take ALLI, but I don't like to see a helpful thread turned into a fight either.

Congrats on the weight loss!

Kitty


----------



## daytrader

titansrunfarm said:


> You sure have an ugly attitude. As I said, no encouragement from you just demoralization, doesn't help anyone.


 I do not mean to "demoralize" as you say just a kick in the rump. Real life talk. Not padded support you in your life style stuff. Some folks need patsy lovey. I am not that person. IT DOSE HELP ALOT OF FOLKS being the controler. To many that is what they need. Some one on their but all the time. Some one looking out for them. Telling them just like it is. NOW, I know everyone is not this way, just most are. THAT IS A FACT.

I love and support folks trying to take care of them selves. I will keep doing it.

I want to see folks EAT right. Eat what their tast buds want. I will support that everyday. I will also say NO YOU XXXXXXXX NO more chips for you. 

If you caan not doit your self. Many may need some demoralizing support.

NO ONE should support you when you are loosing only 1 pound a week. Unless you have some very odd medical problem.

I screwed up this week. I know I can (I have seen me do it). My wife had to go pants shoping. I had to crack open the wallet. My co workers said they seen dust come out of it.

size 32 to a size 12. Same brand. Womens close like to lie about sizes.

When she came into the place and was sporting her new size 12. It really didn't mean much to me. I see her everynight. The rest of the folks clapped. I was like "they look great honey" and back to the screen. Once they started clapping. I knew I was in trouble. I did not realize there was no belt. We were working.

Latter on I realized I have one hot but wife. So you womens lib folks will hate this. Took her out today to get rid of the glasses. Got her contacts (she had been wanting them). Looks like she lost 20 pounds getting out of the glasses. Her head looks smaller as he last glasses were fitted with a tripple chin. Just looks that way. Been chasing her around all day making sure she didn't set her galasses down and I'll tell ya what. 

My wife LOVES her new cloths. She had to call her family and friends. I called mine as well. Told them not to come over.

I may come off as a dictator. My wife is a real dictator. She MAKES SURE I EAT WELL. Mywife and I have a GREAT relationship. We look out for each other. Some times one needs a foot in the but to get the point, but it works out.

My wife is hot now.

You women can down grade me all you would like. My wife got tired of hearing YOU CAN NOT HAVE A CHILD BECAUSE YOU ARE OVER WEIGHT.

We have a goal. WEIGHT is the problem. EVERY TEST has been run that MONEY can buy. Weight is the problem. My wife took YEARS to really get down to it. Just when it comes to wanting to be a mom. You entire life. Then you are told YOUR TO FAT. Seems some women get the drift. My wife was a weight watcher way before. Weight watchers is the same as FOOD! 

Good diet, EXERSISE and throwing alot of stuff away. EXERSISE was the biggest key. It will be again. My wife was happy to leave the 300 pound mark on the scale Now the 180 mark is normal (last week she was 168). The doctor seen us Last Thursday. Said she looked great. Been 14 months since they seen her. Told her she needs to get about 30 more pounds off. He offered her some free samples of a diet pill. The wife said na, 20 more pounds in the next 3 months. 

The doctor said should be a problem for ya. KEEP ON EXERSISING AND EATTING RITE. This old boy is a doctor, but he is a old farmer. He is every bit of 350 pounds.

Men have weight issues as well, THEY ARE VERY differant then most ladies problems. Men have MUCH harder times loosing weight then women.

I have always loved my wife. I now enjoy loving her much more. She says she loves loving me more as well. Just to keep it PG -13


----------



## sisterpine

Okay, here we go, after one full week with ALLI and not much else I have lost 2.8 pounds. Now that may not seem like much to the rest of you but it is a very encouraging number to me. It tells me: 1) That some changes in my eating habits are definately in order and 2) makes me wonder how much i will lose when i change those eating habbits some and add a bit of walking. I am very pleased with the results and the only physical effects i have seen are some unusual colors in the bathroom! Gonna keep on going and see what transpires next week! sis


----------



## titansrunfarm

Week 6, down 13 lb.


----------



## sisterpine

Cool Amanda! Hope I can say that 5 weeks from now! sis


----------



## Jyllie63

Amanda...have you added exercise or a "diet"? That's wonderful you've lost 13 lbs so far!


----------



## titansrunfarm

I've been follwong a low cal, low fat diet per the Alli instrucions. Have found it very helpful to use the online nutrition log to keep track of meals and plan them, too. I have increased my exercise some but I was pretty active before I started. My farm is my gym, always something to do there


----------



## Fae

I have to admit I have not read all of the responses to your question but just wanted to say that my daughter tried it and lost weight for a couple weeks but then started having problems. I am not sure what they were but she stopped taking it and got better. Of course, all the time I was telling her to eat healthier and watch her portion size but they all just ignore me.


----------



## daytrader

We had to get new DOT cards Yesterday. The wife had the doctor call me in because she was so happy. After telling him about her ordeal. She asked about the treatment effects. The doctor told her as I did for years. Eat right. get exersise and keep doing what you are doing. She got a 2 year card. That is the best you can get and for us it was a real deal.

In the last week she has not lost a pound. Yet, she is eatting right at most times.

Her waist and legs are still getting better. Her chest has lean out and tone. 

Many pants sizes dropped. She is starting to deal with the "treatment effects". These are what MOST folks are normal too. Just she never had a real diet. Her body didn't know what that was. It just stored waste.

She still eats pizza with me. Just not the whole pizza anymore. A slice MAYBE two if it was a hetic day and that was lunch and dinner.

We snack. We enjoy salads. The dressing is our treat.

I had to get my DOT card as well. The doctor ask like many do. Have you always been this light. I said yes. He asked have you ever been tested. I Told him full work up. He look as it was his office that did it. He came back with "I am sorry, I NEVER see any one in here that is the right size and weight". I informed him I am a little under. He said ya, just 1 pound from Ideal. 107 pounds under the adverage he sees. HE IS A HEAVY MALE. I bet he is pushing 300 pounds easy.

Kacie is doing great and is now at her weight. She SHOULD not loose anymore (give or take 20 pounds). Just now it is time to work on getting rid of the damage.

That is a area I know very little about. Kacie says she will need surgery on her belly. I agree with that. Just not at this time. He legs. They will be large. Now they are fatty, they will loose 20% of the mass and it will go to meat. She is out of the flopping stage. Now she will use them. He arms have 18% fat on them. This will be trimmed down as well.

We worked on SITTING DOWN and GETTING UP today. Using your arms with your legs. Not your rear end or back. You place your rear end just were you want it. With your arms and legs. Like a crane operator.

To many folks this sounds silly. Try it! Many folks of size have problems with this.

Get in a recliner, with your but planted in the seat. Put your arms forward to the end of the chair. Grab the front of the arm rests. Palm on top and fingers on the front of the arm rest. LEAN do not move your but.

Push your self up off the chair with your arms. Straight up (you should.Then once up us your legs to stand).

IF YOU CAN NOT DOT HIS. Do Not keep trying if you cannot do it. Just work to try it till you can.

It should not take every muscle in your body to get out of the reclining chair. Just your arms and legs. OTHER THEN LEANING FORWARD.

This is a work out if you are large. No gym needed.

Eat right and do it right.

One problem folks that are of size have. They throw it around. Sitting is no different. Ease into a chair. Do not just plop down.

Simple stuff that folks can use every day to take it off. You have to eat LESS first. Eating right is eating less higher quality foods. Eating less junk food and eating less FOOD period. There is no magic food, meal deal or snack. JUST EAT LESS AND WORK YOUR BODY OUT.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

daytrader said:


> We had to get new DOT cards Yesterday. The wife had the doctor call me in because she was so happy. After telling him about her ordeal. She asked about the treatment effects. The doctor told her as I did for years. Eat right. get exersise and keep doing what you are doing. She got a 2 year card. That is the best you can get and for us it was a real deal.
> <......>
> 
> Kacie is doing great and is now at her weight. She SHOULD not loose anymore (give or take 20 pounds). Just now it is time to work on getting rid of the damage.
> 
> That is a area I know very little about. Kacie says she will need surgery on her belly. I agree with that. Just not at this time. He legs. They will be large. Now they are fatty, they will loose 20% of the mass and it will go to meat. She is out of the flopping stage. Now she will use them. He arms have 18% fat on them. This will be trimmed down as well.
> <......>


*Congratulations to you, Kacie!!!!!!!* Congrats for both the weight loss and the 2 year DOT card!!!

Be careful in shopping for a surgeon, it is not unreasonable to ask to talk to other patients. Wait a while before you opt for the surgery, sometimes the skin rebounds and shrinks some on its own.

Congrats again!

Kitty


----------



## Jyllie63

daytrader said:


> We had to get new DOT cards Yesterday. The wife had the doctor call me in because she was so happy. After telling him about her ordeal. She asked about the treatment effects. The doctor told her as I did for years. Eat right. get exersise and keep doing what you are doing. She got a 2 year card. That is the best you can get and for us it was a real deal.
> 
> In the last week she has not lost a pound. Yet, she is eatting right at most times.
> 
> Her waist and legs are still getting better. Her chest has lean out and tone.
> 
> Many pants sizes dropped. She is starting to deal with the "treatment effects". These are what MOST folks are normal too. Just she never had a real diet. Her body didn't know what that was. It just stored waste.
> 
> She still eats pizza with me. Just not the whole pizza anymore. A slice MAYBE two if it was a hetic day and that was lunch and dinner.
> 
> We snack. We enjoy salads. The dressing is our treat.
> 
> I had to get my DOT card as well. The doctor ask like many do. Have you always been this light. I said yes. He asked have you ever been tested. I Told him full work up. He look as it was his office that did it. He came back with "I am sorry, I NEVER see any one in here that is the right size and weight". I informed him I am a little under. He said ya, just 1 pound from Ideal. 107 pounds under the adverage he sees. HE IS A HEAVY MALE. I bet he is pushing 300 pounds easy.
> 
> Kacie is doing great and is now at her weight. She SHOULD not loose anymore (give or take 20 pounds). Just now it is time to work on getting rid of the damage.
> 
> That is a area I know very little about. Kacie says she will need surgery on her belly. I agree with that. Just not at this time. He legs. They will be large. Now they are fatty, they will loose 20% of the mass and it will go to meat. She is out of the flopping stage. Now she will use them. He arms have 18% fat on them. This will be trimmed down as well.
> 
> We worked on SITTING DOWN and GETTING UP today. Using your arms with your legs. Not your rear end or back. You place your rear end just were you want it. With your arms and legs. Like a crane operator.
> 
> To many folks this sounds silly. Try it! Many folks of size have problems with this.
> 
> Get in a recliner, with your but planted in the seat. Put your arms forward to the end of the chair. Grab the front of the arm rests. Palm on top and fingers on the front of the arm rest. LEAN do not move your but.
> 
> Push your self up off the chair with your arms. Straight up (you should.Then once up us your legs to stand).
> 
> IF YOU CAN NOT DOT HIS. Do Not keep trying if you cannot do it. Just work to try it till you can.
> 
> It should not take every muscle in your body to get out of the reclining chair. Just your arms and legs. OTHER THEN LEANING FORWARD.
> 
> This is a work out if you are large. No gym needed.
> 
> Eat right and do it right.
> 
> One problem folks that are of size have. They throw it around. Sitting is no different. Ease into a chair. Do not just plop down.
> 
> Simple stuff that folks can use every day to take it off. You have to eat LESS first. Eating right is eating less higher quality foods. Eating less junk food and eating less FOOD period. There is no magic food, meal deal or snack. JUST EAT LESS AND WORK YOUR BODY OUT.


I'm glad your wife is doing so well with her weight loss, but what does this have to do with the ALLI thread? I thought you created your own :shrug:


----------



## titansrunfarm

Week 11, 18lb gone. But I did take two weeks off the diet due to illness. So I am averaging 2lb a week loss, which was my plan.


----------



## Peacock

I haven't really looked into Alli yet...but does anybody know if there are any warnings about using it when you're on BP meds, both beta-blockers and water pills? I would love to lose about 20-30 lbs; I don't really have an unhealthy diet, maybe it's a little high in carbs.


----------



## titansrunfarm




----------



## titansrunfarm




----------



## LittleRedHen

What happens when a person goes off ALLI?


----------



## titansrunfarm

The only difference I noted when I didn't take the Alli pills for two weeks was that the weight loss slowed from 2-4 lb to 1-2 lb per week.


----------



## daytrader

Kacie had major gastro effects.

We had to take her off The ALLI.

She is doing fine BUT put on 10 pounds VERY FAST. We thought it was water yet it was not.

WE both took up out Golds Gym Member ship again and she likes it there. I have gained about 10 pounds in the last 3 months while she has lost 14.

My, gaining weight is great! I need about 5 more pounds. Kacie needs to rework about 30 pounds. She will do it. The holidays are a freebie. She is given the task to cook for 23 folks and she will out eat everyone of them. The holidays are her days to really splurg. She is a heck of a cook. Cooking for 23 Nothing to her.

The funny thing about weight loss. Kacie worked out. Her body seemed to build a tolarance to ALLI. Her, fat intake didn't seem to matter.

Now we are back to all natural. It worked before and now we are both happy.

On a given week I lift LIGHT weights 3 times in a 5 day week. I also run 2 days a week.

Kacie lifts HEAVY weights 3 times a week and runs 1. The other day she get s to explore and try differant modes.

We are lucky as Gold gym offers truck parking at many of their facilities. If not they will pick a member up close by.

Many of our work out have been captured by film crews. I hope they make it to future modes.


----------



## daytrader

They have a TV show called shomthing like chop my truck. Were they take a class 8 semi truck and rework it. Well now they are working on Chop my trucker (or sonthing like that). Its an extream weight loss work out and make over show.

You would be supprised how many folks are driving those trucks down the road that are a heart attack waitting to happen. I watched a guy that LOOKED like he was going to pull his truck ONTO hims self getting into it. He was easy at 400 pounds.

I set and watch drivers that have to sit down in some parking lots on their way to their trucks for rest as their legs go numb.

The leaning and huffing and puffing. Its is getting better it really is. Ned medical standards have put many of the OLD timers (not old in age just old in way) out of this. The FMCSA has given new standards for a medical card. They are a stress test basically. Carry 50 pound 4 times accross a 20 foot room. Up and down about 7 steps then take your heart pressure and such.

Many hate it I like it. My family drives with these folks on the same roads every day.

Most are the best there is, just some do not belong on a farm tractor in a field.

Before it was a 50-100 dallor bill. That was all it took.


----------



## teresab

Wondering how people are doing who are on Alli. I am thinking of trying it. Appreciate your input.


----------



## titansrunfarm

I topped taking it the week before Thanksgiving, have so far gained 1lb back, plan to go back on as soon as the weather warms up a little and lose the last 10 or so lb.


----------

